# Need to find out why my dog is so huge



## esoqueso (May 5, 2007)

Please help! I bought the following 2 pits (not the white one, thats a friends) and the tan one didn't stop growing! It's huge! Is this normal for there to be such a difference in sizes or is it mixed? He is very calm and lazy. He only wakes up if a stranger nears our house. Other than that he is like an old man. Does anyone know if he looks mixed and if so, with what?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah I think maybe he has some mastif in him. He sure is a beaut. All of the dogs are very cool looking.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Given his size, excessive skin, and thick tail... I'm more than willing to bet on a mastiff influence. 

Where did you buy these "pits"? Get 'em neutered and enjoy their companionship.


----------



## esoqueso (May 5, 2007)

*thanks*

I bought the tan for $100. The guy I bought him from had to move out of his house quickly and I needed a guard dog for my house. I assumed he would be normal size due to his parents being normal. Now I think he probably wasn't really their puppy but the guy wanted a quick $100 bucks. Although I love him to death since he is almost grandpa-ish, I don't know if I wouldve kept him had i known he would be so big. It's kinda scary.


----------



## esoqueso (May 5, 2007)

*thanks*

I bought the tan for $100. The guy I bought him from had to move out of his house quickly and I needed a guard dog for my house. I assumed he would be normal size due to his parents being normal. Now I think he probably wasn't really their puppy but the guy wanted a quick $100 bucks. Although I love him to death since he is almost grandpa-ish, I don't know if I wouldve kept him had i known he would be so big. It's kinda scary.


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

I would say mastiff but didn't it come with the Registration Paper work?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

esoqueso said:


> I bought the tan for $100. The guy I bought him from had to move out of his house quickly and I needed a guard dog for my house. I assumed he would be normal size due to his parents being normal. Now I think he probably wasn't really their puppy but the guy wanted a quick $100 bucks. Although I love him to death since he is almost grandpa-ish, I don't know if I wouldve kept him had i known he would be so big. It's kinda scary.


You aquired a "pit bull" for a guard dog? Apparently you don't value whatever it was to guard to much.



> I would say mastiff but didn't it come with the Registration Paper work?


Even if the dog did come with registration papers and a pedigree, I would still question it's heritage by looks alone. Papers can be hung, it a'int that hard.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You aquired a "pit bull" for a guard dog? Apparently you don't value whatever it was to guard to much.

Considering that the majority of people are scared of pitbulls it is a good choice for a guard dog. He will scare most people away from your house or car but if the person is so inclined to steal from you the pitbull will not attack and you don't have to worry about a lawsuit. Make perfect sence to me.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

they are very beautiful and it makes sense to me too to get a pit as a guard dog to whether the dog will bite or not the robber doesn't know that!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> You aquired a "pit bull" for a guard dog? Apparently you don't value whatever it was to guard to much.
> 
> Considering that the majority of people are scared of pitbulls it is a good choice for a guard dog. He will scare most people away from your house or car but if the person is so inclined to steal from you the pitbull will not attack and you don't have to worry about a lawsuit. Make perfect sence to me.


Perhaps I'm the minority, but when I aquire a guard dog (And we have a dog who excels at his job)... I want a dog who will actively guard not only my family but my property.

Maybe a better word choice would have been "watch dog"?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its so nice to know you always have such possitive, heart warming things to say to make new members feel so welcome. Give em a breakoke:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

your dog looks like it could be any mix of american bulldog,dogue de bordeaux
possably bullmastiff and maybe a touch of apbt or am staff & maybe not.


----------

